# AF Reserves Positions



## SierraWave (Jul 1, 2018)

I posted an intro on here a while back, but I've mainly lurked. I'm currently in the process of reenlisting into the AF Reserves and have been unable to find a 1N3 slot so I've been looking into retraining into 1N1 or 1N4 with a unit out of Beale. However, I was wondering if anyone here had any advice as to which of those two AFSCs might set me up better for transferring to an AFSOC unit down the line. I was interested in positions at the 28th IS at Hurlburt but my recruiter and I weren't able to get any contacts down there. I've been out for a few years so my plan is to get back into the swing of things in a more traditional unit and then hopefully move over to some sort of AFSOC/SOF support position. I'm still proficient in my language (Arabic/Iraqi) and hope that will help out as well. 

Any advice or contacts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (Jul 1, 2018)

.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 1, 2018)

Utah Air Guard has 1N3 slots, and 1A3 slots.


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (Jul 1, 2018)

.


----------

